# Questions regarding Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi friends,

We have just started the process of getting know what all is involved in getting a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa.

My wife is going to be the primary applicant and I and our 4-year old would be the dependents.

Few questions:

1. Do I (the dependent) need to write IELTS as well? My education has been in English medium school and I have my Bachelor's degree certificate.

2. What are the differences between Employment Reference letters needed for ACS and DIAC?

I am going to use this topic as a diary to document the various stages of our visa application process. Hope that is ok.

Here's what we have done so far:

1. My wife wrote e-mails to her 5 previous employers asking whether they can provide Employment Reference letters. We got replies from a few.

2. My wife is currently composing a list of Duties Performed in each company.

3. Booked IELTS exam slot for my wife on Mar 23 in Bangalore.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi srikat, 

_1. Do I (the dependent) need to write IELTS as well? _
No necessarily but you should demonstrate an Functional English ability, for example via an IELTS score of 4.5 or providing evidence that your study program was conducted in English. You can find details on the linked page. If you cannot demonstrate functional English an extra charge of AUD4250 will be applied. 

_2. What are the differences between Employment Reference letters needed for ACS and DIAC?_
I'd suggest to use the sample reference letter format from ACS. To satisfy the DIAC format you should also add your salary and work hours to the letter. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi srikat,
> 
> 1. Do I (the dependent) need to write IELTS as well?
> No necessarily but you should demonstrate an Functional English ability, for example via an IELTS score of 4.5 or providing evidence that your study program was conducted in English. You can find details on the linked page. If you cannot demonstrate functional English an extra charge of AUD4250 will be applied.
> ...


Can you please provide sample reference letters for Engineers Australia as well?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ChrisJAnderson, 

sorry, I don't think that EA published a similar "_offical_" sample letter. However, I believe that the ACS format is fairly general and could be used for other skill assessment applications as well. You should also be able to easily google letters from previous EA applicants. I won't post links here as many are hosted on competing forums or agency webpages...

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ChrisJAnderson,
> 
> sorry, I don't think that EA published a similar "offical" sample letter. However, I believe that the ACS format is fairly general and could be used for other skill assessment applications as well. You should also e able to easily google letters from previous EA applicants. I won't post links here as many are hosted on competing forums or agency webpages...
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will see.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

srikat said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> We have just started the process of getting know what all is involved in getting a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa.
> 
> ...


Incase any of her previous employers refuses to give ..she can take a Rs20 stamp paper and get the affidavit signed from her ex manager/ ex colleague.Along with that you can attach the proof her ex manager/ ex colleague service letter or ID cards if they sill work for that company. I had to do this for 2 of my previous companies


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

We started receiving employment reference letters from her employers.

I would like to share the template we used in e-mails to company HR persons to request for the same:

*Subj.*: Request for Employment Reference from <company name> - <your name> (Emp no: <employee ID num>)

*Content*:

Hello,

My name is <your name> and I worked in <company name> from <from date> to <to date> as <designation when leaving>. My employee ID was: <employee ID num>.

I require a employment reference letter in the attached format as mandated by Australian Computer Society's Skills Assessment for the purpose of Australian Visa application.

As can be seen from the attached employment reference example pdf, 

Employment Reference must contain:

• Start & Finish Dates of Employment
• Description of Duties Performed
• Hours worked - Full time or Part time
• Country of Employment
• Name, position and contact details of the person making the statement must be clearly indicated.

and be on Company Letterhead and signed by the employer or a person authorized by the employer.

Even though most of the above information is present on my relieving/experience letter that I have received from <company name>, it does not contain the description of duties performed.

If you are kind enough to let me know that providing such a employment reference letter is possible, I shall prepare the content in a word document and send for your kind action.

I would appreciate if you can kindly confirm and inform me the feasibility of furnishing me with this employment reference letter.

The signed letter can either be couriered to my postal address (in <your city>) or I can come collect it in person.

Thanking You.
<your name>

Mobile: <your mobile num>

*Attachment*: Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

kark said:


> Incase any of her previous employers refuses to give ..she can take a Rs20 stamp paper and get the affidavit signed from her ex manager/ ex colleague.Along with that you can attach the proof her ex manager/ ex colleague service letter or ID cards if they sill work for that company. I had to do this for 2 of my previous companies


Hi kark,

One of my previous companies refused to provide me a reference letter. Hence, one of my senior teammates has given a Statutory Declaration on a stamp paper. She is a 'Senior Software Engineer' and my post was 'Software Engineer'. Since she was not officially supervising me, she has written "Ms ksb was working with me". 

Will this be okay or is it necessary to write in detail about her 'working relationship' with me?

Also, to what level of detail should the description of duties and responsibilities be? My reference letter has about 6 points for the duties and 5 points for the tools and technologies used; both with one/two liner points.

There are a few threads where it is mentioned that the number of hours worked and salary should also be included. Isn't it sufficient to write only 'Full Time basis'?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

ksb said:


> Hi kark,
> 
> One of my previous companies refused to provide me a reference letter. Hence, one of my senior teammates has given a Statutory Declaration on a stamp paper. She is a 'Senior Software Engineer' and my post was 'Software Engineer'. Since she was not officially supervising me, she has written "Ms ksb was working with me".
> 
> ...


your colleague can mention as tht she was working with you detailing her designation as well as your designation. Apart from that the letter should also state that you are a full time employee worked for 40 hrs / week. 

Also if this person is still working in the same company get the copy of her ID card as aproof that she is working there if she has resigned take a copy of her service letter. This helps a lot but not compulsory. If you are attaching these kind of ID card/service letters mention that also as a part of the reference letter.

There is no need to mention abt wht working relationship etc..

regarding the job roles and responsibilities pls go through though the ANZSCO CODE which you have chosen and write your Job roles according to that. It is not necessary that you have to mention everything but what ever is relevant to you should be rephrased according to tht ANZSCO. It is also good to mention about the tools used.


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you very much kark!


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

kark said:


> your colleague can mention as tht she was working with you detailing her designation as well as your designation. Apart from that the letter should also state that you are a full time employee worked for 40 hrs / week.
> 
> Also if this person is still working in the same company get the copy of her ID card as aproof that she is working there if she has resigned take a copy of her service letter. This helps a lot but not compulsory. If you are attaching these kind of ID card/service letters mention that also as a part of the reference letter.
> 
> ...


Can anyone please tell me whether or not the reference letter from HR requires salary details? According to the format given in ACS assessment guidelines, I don't think it is required but just wanted to confirm.

Also, do we need to provide attested photo-copies of salary slips along with the statutory declaration given by a senior/manager?


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

> Can anyone please tell me whether or not the reference letter from HR requires salary details? According to the format given in ACS assessment guidelines, I don't think it is required but just wanted to confirm.


Not required.



> Also, do we need to provide attested photo-copies of salary slips along with the statutory declaration given by a senior/manager?


No.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ksb, 

ACS is not interested in your salary, but DIAC is. To quote from DIAC Booklet 6 - Points Based Skilled Migration, page 21: 



> Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the required period. Employment references must [...]
> 
> the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, main duties undertaken and the *salary earned*


Therefore I would ask them to add the salary and re-use the reference letters for DIAC. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ksb,
> 
> ACS is not interested in your salary, but DIAC is. To quote from DIAC Booklet 6 - Points Based Skilled Migration, page 21:
> 
> ...


Thanks you very much for your reply Monika.

I can ask the company HR to include salary details in the reference letter which will be on a company letter-head. 

However, in the other case, where a referee (a senior or a manager) who is providing a 'Statutory Declaration' (on a stamp-paper) does not have the rights to write about my salary details. What should be done in that case?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ksb, 

you can (and should) submit payslips, tax documents or bank account statements to prove that you were gainfully employed. I did not have the salary in my reference letters either (because I only read the ACS guidelines and not the DIAC guidelines for reference letters before applying for assessment). My CO was perfectly satisfied with payslips and tax return documents. However, if you have problems to obtain additional proof of your salary (for example, because you were paid in cash) I would highly recommend to mention the salary in the reference letter. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Monika.



espresso said:


> However, if you have problems to obtain additional proof of your salary (for example, because you were paid in cash) I would highly recommend to mention the salary in the reference letter.


Luckily, I do have my salary slips with me.




espresso said:


> I did not have the salary in my reference letters either (because I only read the ACS guidelines and not the DIAC guidelines for reference letters before applying for assessment). My CO was perfectly satisfied with payslips and tax return documents.


So did you submit the same reference letter without salary details (but with pay slips etc) to DIAC? This is because I have already got one of the references without the mention of my salary.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ksb, 

I submitted the same reference letters to DIAC as to ACS. They contained no information about my salary. It will be fine if you can show enough additional proof about your income. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot Monika!


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

I have few more questions about the documentation for ACS:

1. Is it necessary to submit your CV?

2. I am working in my current company since just about 2 months and I am not going to provide a reference from current employer as I have already got over 5.5 years of experience to claim the points for. So in this case, do I still need to provide any documents for my current employer (like salary slips, appointment letter etc)?

3. I have my salary slips in electronic format. Is it required to get their printouts attested?

4. Is it required to submit the tax returns for ACS assessment or is it required for DIAC later on?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

My replies to your queries ksb

I have few more questions about the documentation for ACS:

1. Is it necessary to submit your CV?

Yes

2. I am working in my current company since just about 2 months and I am not going to provide a reference from current employer as I have already got over 5.5 years of experience to claim the points for. So in this case, do I still need to provide any documents for my current employer (like salary slips, appointment letter etc)?

It's better you provide this docs as well coz by the time you get ur skill assessment n file for ur skill select n get invite it wd be at least 6months so DIAC can ask you wht u were doing ..nit wd delay things so better try n include this aswell..put this Asa self declaration and mention that you r in this organization only for 2months .

3. I have my salary slips in electronic format. Is it required to get their printouts attested?

It is better to provide.


4. Is it required to submit the tax returns for ACS assessment or is it required for DIAC later on?
May be to DIAC but I did not provide


----------



## ksb (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks kark.


----------



## sudipsahap (Mar 9, 2012)

kark said:


> Incase any of her previous employers refuses to give ..she can take a Rs20 stamp paper and get the affidavit signed from her ex manager/ ex colleague.Along with that you can attach the proof her ex manager/ ex colleague service letter or ID cards if they sill work for that company. I had to do this for 2 of my previous companies


Hi,

My all colleagues in my first company left the company. So can I make an affidavit and get the sign from any one and I will provide their Experience letter of that company. This will be Ok? Please let me know

Regards,
Sudip


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sudip, 

to quote from the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines: 



> The Statutory Declaration must be from a third party work colleague; *not written by yourself*. Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will not be assessed.


It does not matter if your former colleagues don't work at the company anymore as long as they can be reached for job verification. An old business card would come in handy, though. Hunt one of them down and ask them to write a statutory declaration on your behalf . 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## mady- (May 14, 2014)

Hello -

I am a newbie here.

My husband and I am have around 5 years of experience in IT (software) industry .

We wish to migrate to Australia on - Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. Can someone help me outline the process to get there, as i went crazy looking at alot of sites.

Appreciate you help !


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

mady- said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am a newbie here.
> 
> ...


Did you read this page?

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## esm1985 (May 19, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I have received "Scanned File Copy" of +ve EA outcome letter with watermark "Not for submission to the department of Immigration". EA dispatched my letter through normal mail, even though I requested EA to inform me for courier arrangement. Now I do not trust my country's postal service and I dont know how long its going to take to receive the original outcome letter. Or even if i get it or not.

Now I dont want to wait anymore and want to lodge visa before 1July2014. For that I have to submit my EOI ASAP.

My question

If i submit my skillselect now using the information (Date of outcome) on Scanned File Copy from EA and later on, at the time of visa application, I had to get a duplicate, for which i heard date and signatory might be changed.

Is there a chance that my visa application can be rejected because of this? as the details on my EOI (File copy of EA) will mismatch with the actual document (Duplicate received).


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Espresso ,

Do I have to get a new letter for Diac , adding the salary and hours fo work or can I furnish my salary slips , offer letter , pay scale related some documents like tax forms ..along with letter provided for ACS ..it will be difficult to get a letter from my previous employer again , so just thinking any alternatives will work our instead of a new letter ??

Tks ,
Eva



espresso said:


> Hi srikat,
> 
> _1. Do I (the dependent) need to write IELTS as well? _
> No necessarily but you should demonstrate an Functional English ability, for example via an IELTS score of 4.5 or providing evidence that your study program was conducted in English. You can find details on the linked page. If you cannot demonstrate functional English an extra charge of AUD4250 will be applied.
> ...


----------

